# Ovarian cysts and BBT???



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

My chart totally looked like I O'ed and that maybe it was even going triphasic but something does not feel right to me and my temps have been way down for three days...but no period. I never did get a really truly positive OPK but the results stayed darkish for days. My LP has been 9 days the last few cycles and I am currently 13 dpo and every hpt I have taken has been definitely and unquestionably negative.

Around the time I supposedly O'ed I had a dull ache in my pelvis. I've had mittelschmertz before and thought it might be that but it lasted way too long--over a week.

Anyhow here is my chart, if anyone wants to tell me what they make of it:

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/17af1b

This am's temp actually was 97.2 when I woke up but I retook it because I had fallen asleep with the window wide open. At any rate it is way way down.

My gut says something is really not right here and I am kind of freaked out. I am going to see if I can get in to see a nurse today. But I just have this weird scared feeling right now and can't sleep. TIA for your advice or reassurance!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I have ovarian cysts and chart and have not noticed a change in my BBT. There are different kinds of cysts, I have functional cysts that tend to go away on their own but let me know they're there by hurting - sometimes for weeks, sometimes my cycle will be longer than usual when I have a cyst hanging around. Looking at your chart, I'm not sure that you ovulated when FF says you did. you do have a temp rise but I'm not sure if it's strong enough to be considered a temp shift and confirm ovulation (I'll come back after I've had my coffee), your CM also didn't dry up as is usual with ovulation, so that leads me to believe that maybe your ovulation date is incorrect. Have you tried changing the FF tuner around to FAM instead of advanced?

I'm sorry you're so worried BSD







I hope you get some answers. I don't think anything is terribly wrong, but as always you should trust your instincts


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah on the FAM setting it says I ovulated on day 27. That makes more sense to me, if I've ovulated at all this month. I also had some kind of stomach upset the days of the high temps so maybe I had a little bug that made me feverish.

ETA: now when I switch it to FAM it takes away my crosshairs. Huh. Well I'm going to see if the health center will give me a blood pregnancy test just to put my mind at ease as to where we're at, but I really think this is just one of my weirdest anovulatory cycles yet!

Oh also I had cysts--years ago when I came off the pill. It caused odd cycles and the same kind of dull ache but I wasn't charting then. I should have mentioned that in the op.


----------

